# Thick wiry hair on back



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking to see if anyone elses cockapoo has got thick/course/wiry hair on their backs?? We noticed Hope had a few when we first got her, however she seems to be getting more as she grows, just wondered if this was her puppy coat or whether she will have this in her adult coat also??

Hope has wavy hair as aposed to tight curls if that makes any difference?? Just intrigued 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee has very soft fur on his head but the further down his back you go the more wiry it becomes. He is not curly and his hair is still fairly short but getting wavy as it gets longer. He is only 5 months so will be interesting to see how it develops.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. Yes, gisgo has a patch like this on his back. A different colour (darker) and more wirey. I also wondered whether it is the start Of adult coat or just a different bit. Certainly a big contrast to the rest if him. Gisgo also more wavy than curly.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

They seem ti have that round the sholders but in my lot it seems to have become less with age but i think thats because i keep my girls short. when theyare longer it feels a little corser. but not as much as whan they were younger.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Mitzy has a lovely soft curly coat but Peppa has the pretty straight wiry coat. I trimmed the long wiry ends of it and its now a fairly flat with a slight wavy coat that feels a lot nicer and softer. She is just coming up on 6 months so it will be interesting to see what her adult coat is like.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has a black patch on her rump area and this has always been a different texture to the rest of her fur. I've always referred to it as her poddle patch. Its also slightly curlier than the rest of her wavy fur.

It hasn't really changed much from puppy to adult.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry had to laugh at the dogs(not mine) part, bailey's fur is really soft at the minute as he only has his puppy hair, i have a feeling his darker patches are going to a little more wirier, only time will tell...

Leanne x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive has a very small patch of white fur on top of her neck that is long and wiry. It's actually more like 20 strands of fur. Not so much a patch. Her litter mate was a lot more wiry than her at 8 weeks old. I was actually surprised when i saw her sister because her coat was such a different texture than the other puppies. She shed a lot too. Olive's mom is a cockapoo and she had wiry fur on her lower back. She was really soft everywhere else though.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies... Very interesting as sounds like straighter cockapoos tend to have the wiry hair more?? It is only on the area down the top of her back and is sparodic, so hopefully when trimmed in the future will feel softer to the touch!

Hope did shed quite a lot when we first got her, but that seems to be slowing down (fingers crossed!).. No matter what we love her anyway and she is still like a cuddly bear 

Do cockers tend to have wiry hair then?? Just interested as I would have thought poodles to be more wiry, however with it tending to be more common in wavy/straighter cockapoos that would indicate its more of the cocker trait


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Biscuit's back is currently like a dog of two halves at the moment. The first half is soft and wavy/curly. whilst the second half growing more like a poodle and is starting to frizz when brushed, although still feels soft. I would have though cockers had silkier hair and poodles have the coarser hair.


----------

